# Hssp Ferienprogramm



## mikkimann (28. Juli 2009)

Da in den Semesterferien kein HSSP Treff stattfindet wollen wir uns Dienstags wie gewohnt am Beachvolleyballfeld um 18.00 Uhr weiterhin treffen.
Das Tempo wird Anfängerniveau sein.
Dazu ist jeder herzlich eingeladen.
Strecken werden in Gruppendynamikstyle gefahren. Das heisst, jeder kann aktiv Weg und Länge mitgestalten.
Angedacht sind etwa 2 Stunden Fahrzeit.

Dieser Treff ist zeitlich begrenzt auf die Semesterferien.

ein dreifaches bikeon trallalala


----------



## nojumper (30. Juli 2009)

klingt gut, werde wann immer möglich dabei sein , wenn Ihr auch mal auf mich wartet 

off topic: Kann es sein, dass Du mit heute (Donnerstag) abend gegen 18:30 zwischen Saarbrücken und Güdingen an der Saar entgegen gekommen bist? Hab's zu spät gesehen und war nicht sicher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkimann (31. Juli 2009)

hi,
nö das war höchstens ein doppelgänger.
Freu mich auf dienstag.


----------



## ImaXe (2. August 2009)

Das war ich.


----------



## nojumper (2. August 2009)

ups - man sollte im Forum Passbilder einführen - da blickt doch keiner mehr durch


----------



## Kendooo (3. August 2009)

Ich melde mich mit Erkältung ab, hoffe aber, dass es demnächst doch noch klappt. Euch viel Spaß. Trails dürften je mittlerweile genügend abrufbar sein.


----------



## mikkimann (3. August 2009)

kann morgen leider ebenfalls nicht kommen. Sorry


----------



## Canyonbiker (4. August 2009)

also ich könnt vorbeischaun, kommt denn jemand?


----------



## nojumper (4. August 2009)

hab's mal fest eingeplant


----------



## Jobal (4. August 2009)

Hi,

wo genau ist das Beachvolleyballfeld? Ich kann zwar heute nicht, aber würde gerne mal mitfahren.

Danke u. Gruß Jobal


----------



## Canyonbiker (4. August 2009)

sorry, aber leider wirds nun auch bei mir nix- muss doch noch mehr arbeiten als gedacht...
irgendwann schaffen wir das schonmal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (4. August 2009)

Jobal schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wo genau ist das Beachvolleyballfeld? Ich kann zwar heute nicht, aber würde gerne mal mitfahren.
> 
> Danke u. Gruß Jobal



An der Sporthochschule neben der Uni 
Wenn Du vom Meerwiesertalweg in die Sporthochschule einbiegst, den Hügel bis zur Querstraße durch und dann nach links, bis Du nach ca. 130 Metern die Volleyballfelder auf der linken Seite siehst


----------



## leeqwar (5. August 2009)

oder bildlich gesprochen: klick


----------



## Jobal (5. August 2009)

Merci, damit werde ich es finden. 

Ich hoffe ich kann es nächsten Dienstag einrichten.

Gruß Jobal


----------



## der knoche (5. August 2009)

war schön gstern, auch wenn ihr mir bergauf zu schnell ward. Das nächste mal bin ich hoffentlich fitter.


----------



## mikkimann (11. August 2009)

mach heute mit beim ferienprogramm.


----------



## nojumper (11. August 2009)

ich denk', ich werd's auch gleich packen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (12. August 2009)

schöne Strecke, angenehmes Tempo, fluffuige Trails
Weiss gar nicht, warum sich das in den Ferien so viele entgehen lassen


----------



## der knoche (12. August 2009)

gestern war es wirklich richtig schön, ich hab wieder interessante Strecken kennengelernt.Hoffentlich klappt das am nächsten Di wieder.


----------



## mikkimann (18. August 2009)

Kann heute leider nicht kommen.
Stecke im Renovierungstowabu.


----------



## crazyeddie (18. August 2009)

ich werd es wohl heute auch schaffen mitzukommen!


----------



## PirateSB (18. August 2009)

hi - würde heute auch kommen, ist die uhrzeit 18 uhr eigentlich noch aktuell?


----------



## nojumper (18. August 2009)

ich werd's woh auch schaffen 
jo, 18:00 ist noch der aktuelle Stand.


----------



## crazyeddie (18. August 2009)

hat dann natürlich doch nit geklappt fahre jetzt erst nach hause. vielleicht nächste woche...


----------



## nojumper (18. August 2009)

@PirateSB: Schöne Strecke , nochmal danke für's Langsam machen


----------



## nojumper (25. August 2009)

moin, 

bei mir wird's heute leider nicht klappen


----------



## mikkimann (8. September 2009)

Bin Heute dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

